# Wanna see some freshwater monsterfish?



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

OLN has a series called monster quest, today's episode is about freshwater monster fish. Check it out if you get a chance, they show some serious monster fish that make some of yours look like minnows lol Catfish, gar, trout ect Anyway, thought a few might be interested


----------



## yuppa (Apr 22, 2010)

sounds awesome what time is it on i'll pvr it


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

next time it's on is 8pm then again at 11pm and then it's on Monday but don't know what times.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool, just setup the pvr for it.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Pvr? I don't even own a television. Wish I could watch tho. It sounds Intresting


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

It was pretty neat...the alligator gar was great. I'm not sure a there's a 14 foot lake trout anywhere. I don't watch a lot of T.V. but I like stuff like that. 


I find some of the monster quest stuff a bit hokey, but some of the places they go are neat. Just my cents.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol I agree & I call BS on the 14' lake trout too lol they said it was 2am and they were in a little poorly lit boat for 6 hours fighting it ....whatever lol...personally I believe it was another Loch Ness monster hahaha But yea it was a pretty neat show. Glad to hear you enjoyed it


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

There's a show on National Geographic channel called "Monster Fish" right now. Pretty cool show..... different episodes all the way till 1pm today then they are on again later
here's the link to the shows website also:Monster Fish | National Geographic Channel
the episode on at 10 am is about fish in the Nile River...in general the giant Nile Perch
11am is about Alien Catfish
12pm is about mega fish in the Amazon


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

It this monster fish month or something? It's been recently that National Geographic, Discovery Channel and OLN have been airing monster fish related stuff. Discovery Channel is playing ""Monster Fish", National Geographic are playing "Hooked" and Monster fish", OLN is playing "Monster "Quest".

BTW the biggest Trout in the world can be found in Mongolia called taimen trout. Max out 6 feet only.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol does seems there are alot of them on right now, but I like it
you should hook a live cam up to your tank and join in on Monster fish month lol

6' eh....those would be some nice fillets


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> lol does seems there are alot of them on right now, but I like it
> you should hook a live cam up to your tank and join in on Monster fish month lol
> 
> 6' eh....those would be some nice fillets


Those trout would be a nice fillet but expensive and hassle to catch. They are CITES protected.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Guess I won't be eating any of those anytime soon then lol


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Taimen are a salmonid, but not a trout (h. taimen). They live in Central Asia to Kamchatka and now quite rare. One largest remaining populations is in Mongolia and apparently it is a religious sin to kill one. They eat a lot of rodents.

There another show called "River Monsters" ..the host caught an number of giant catfish in the Amazaon, including an 80lb red tailed cat. It also showed some candiru and retold the story of one lodging itself in the urethra of the some poor guys' tackle (i.e. frank in the frank and beans). 

Now that's good T.V.

My 2 cents


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Hammer said:


> Taimen are a salmonid, but not a trout (h. taimen). They live in Central Asia to Kamchatka and now quite rare. One largest remaining populations is in Mongolia and apparently it is a religious sin to kill one. They eat a lot of rodents.
> 
> There another show called "River Monsters" ..the host caught an number of giant catfish in the Amazaon, including an 80lb red tailed cat. It also showed some candiru and retold the story of one lodging itself in the urethra of the some poor guys' tackle (i.e. frank in the frank and beans).
> 
> ...


Lol! Salmon and trout are both salmonoid in the same family "Salmonidae" but different genus.

Order Salmoniformes

* Family: Salmonidae
o Subfamily: Coregoninae
+ Coregonus - Whitefishes (70 species)
+ Prosopium - round whitefishes (6 species)
+ Stenodus - inconnu (1 species)
o Subfamily: Thymallinae
+ Thymallus - Graylings (12 species)
o Subfamily: Salmoninae
+ Brachymystax - lenoks (3 species)
+ Hucho (5 species)
+ Oncorhynchus - Pacific salmon and trout (14 species)
+ Salmo - Atlantic salmon and trout (29 species)
+ Salvelinus - Char and trout (e.g. Brook trout, Lake trout) (49 species)
+ Salvethymus (1 species)
+ Acantholingua (1 species)


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

Its too bad that Monster Fish on discover channel doesnt have any new episodes.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

If you guys wanna see them all. They are available online streaming. Some HD quality too.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

It's on again to night at 10pm. To me they are all new as I've never fully starting watching this show until it came on discovery channel.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

"River Monsters" is the one on Discovery Channel, It's on right now then again at 10 pm and then on tomorrow a few times as well
"Monster Fish" is on the National geographic channel....don't know which day


----------

